# Mushrooms - Magic and otherwise



## Silver Trampstar

I don't know much about them. I just take a homies word that they're okay. If I go into the wilderness I need to know which ones are safe to eat, which take on magical journeys, and which ones kill me. 

I took a quick glance at the forums but didn't find what I was looking for. I might just be blind but maybe a new thread is good?


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Silver Trampstar said:


> I don't know much about them. I just take a homies word that they're okay. If I go into the wilderness I need to know which ones are safe to eat, which take on magical journeys, and which ones kill me.
> 
> I took a quick glance at the forums but didn't find what I was looking for. I might just be blind but maybe a new thread is good?


 Are you able to take a class at a local Jr. College? I would really not dream of putting my life or health at risk by learning about edible mushrooms from this, or any other website. I’ll bet Matt would hesitate to take on that liability, too. I can identify a morrell , that’s about it.


----------



## Silver Trampstar

Ah I see. That makes sense. I'll add that subject to my reading list


----------



## RoadFlower33

Haha yeah mushrooms edible poisonous magical identifying foraging there are hundreds upon thousands of species there are millions of species of mushrooms and the humidity in the air can change the kind of f****** thing that grows into and it could be perfectly clean psilocybin cubensis and tell a dirty West Wind hits it and then it's not a clean psilocybin cubensis rather a gut-wrenching foggy nightmare psilocybin cubensis and you want to puke your brains out when you eat them. same thing with a pretty much every mushroom people go to school for years and I still don't understand mushrooms fully. 
PS sorry about the mumbo-jumbo text I'm talking to text


----------



## Deleted member 125

Don't eat wild mushrooms. There's like...I dunno a few that are common and edible that won't get you sick. It's not worth it unless yer someone who really knows what's what.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Wow. Did you just ingest some before typing that, BirdDaddy?


----------



## RoadFlower33

Actually I'm just a really big mushroom enthusiastsand and I I use talk to text when I'm lazy. Like above and now I would say more but I'm tired


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Be very, very certain what mushrooms you're eating or it won't turn into the magical carpet ride that you're expecting. 
I did shrooms for the first time last Halloween candy it was an amazing experience. I've done a few since and every time has been great. Micro dosing.


----------



## RoadFlower33

I have so much to say on this it's annoying. They are such a great medicine and Tool and there so often misused and misperceived. There's such a strong stigmatism around them.... aaaaaah! Seriously look up Paul Stamets oh and the Joe Rogan experience, #1035 on YouTube as well!!!


----------



## RoadFlower33

SlankyLanky said:


> Don't eat wild mushrooms. There's like...I dunno a few that are common and edible that won't get you sick. It's not worth it unless yer someone who really knows what's what.


There are actually hundreds of species that are seriously very edible. Some you cannot even eat bc they are like wood, but you canput them in stews and teas. There are mushrooms that can be turned into felt like material and mushrooms that can be used as fire starters and Ember keepers.... as a matter of fact humans are more mushroom than anything........🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯


----------



## iamwhatiam

I just got into foraging for mushrooms and I stick to the ones that are easily identified or that I know have no deadly lookalikes if I'm gonna ingest them. Chanterelle, Morel, Coral, Lobster, etc. Sometimes, the best indicator of what species a mushroom can be is by taking a spore print.

Also, one good piece of advice I got when eating a new mushroom for the first time (that you have 100% absolutely positively identified as being safe of course) is that you should only eat a little bit of it the first time. Reason being, you don't want to eat a whole lot of a mushroom before seeing if it will agree with your stomach. Some people get gastrointestinal discomfort i.e. mushroom allergy


----------



## Deleted member 125

BirdDaddy said:


> I have so much to say on this it's annoying. They are such a great medicine and Tool and there so often misused and misperceived. There's such a strong stigmatism around them.... aaaaaah! Seriously look up Paul Stamets oh and the Joe Rogan experience, #1035 on YouTube as well!!!



It's entirely possible that citing joe rogans podcast could maybe be detrimental to people thinking positive stuff about mushrooms. Let's be honest, he's a comedian who will host nearly anyone on his show and let them ramble on until he can't try to stay objective anymore.


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks

T


Silver Trampstar said:


> I don't know much about them. I just take a homies word that they're okay. If I go into the wilderness I need to know which ones are safe to eat, which take on magical journeys, and which ones kill me.
> 
> I took a quick glance at the forums but didn't find what I was looking for. I might just be blind but maybe a new thread is good?


Try growing your own if you can’t find someone who’s really good to go with you.


----------



## RoadFlower33

At least if you grow your own you have to learn enough about them to know somthing about what kind of endeavor finding an edible mushroom can be.


----------



## RoadFlower33

@SlankyLanky okay, your totally right. Honestly I dont watch his show. I only was refranced to this pod by a randome guy I met. Paul stamets just happens to be one of the world's leading mycoligest.


----------



## Deleted member 125

BirdDaddy said:


> @SlankyLanky okay, your totally right. Honestly I dont watch his show. I only was refranced to this pod by a randome guy I met. Paul stamets just happens to be one of the world's leading mycoligest.



Uh...maybe don't randomly plug people's podcasts because they have one episode with a dude who likes mushrooms. Not to derail ops thread but tbh for real joe rogan has people on his show to just talk. Literally about anything and is kinda known for talking to guests in a way that maybe, just maybe doesn't offer a objective perspective on the topic.


----------



## RoadFlower33

So for one, I don't know what you mean by plug... I did watch the podcast that I'm talking about it's an amazing eye opener wealth of information in one spot with a lot of valid information he sites legitimate research... so don't get on here and f****** start bagging on me before you listen to the podcast or do your own research it's legitimate s*** whether he's a comedian or not it gives perspective you don't have to believe it you don't have to f****** take it all for gold it's his opinion and science don't f****** get on here and bag on me bro f****** look it up do the research yourself do some f****** reading maybe. It's Kind of a Funny Thing how Society works we use humor 10 lighten a serious subject and humor allows people to listen to it in a less personal way.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

We haven't really ever disagreed as far as I recall, @SlankyLanky but I feel like @BirdDaddy was absolutely doing right by mentioning that podcast. Paul Staments discussing mushrooms is like Jimi Hendrix talkin guitar or Ian MacKaye talkin punk music history. Paul knows his shit and that particular podcast is great. He's not just some random wingnut by any stretch. I love you, don't be mad that I'm disagreeing. I definitely think he was in the right to bring that up though. I was goin to mention it in my reply as I was reading this post and then got to the point where he already mentioned it so I didn't need to. I don't think there's any podcast that's 100% without flaw or with an occasional guest that discredits the show but that shouldn't mean we can't ever suggest podcasts to one another. I feel like both of you could take it down a notch, smoke a bowl and come back to this. <3


----------



## Deleted member 125

@Engineer J Lupo oh I'm totally down haha. 

@BirdDaddy I didn't realise I was bagging on you. It's the second time you have cited the podcast when talking about mushrooms and you just admitted to not fully knowing what it was about. But guess yer fucking right, I outta do my own fucking research and do some of my own fucking reading.


----------



## Dameon

You want to go mushroom hunting with somebody who knows what they're doing and is familiar with the mushrooms of the area you're in. The reason for this is that there can be "look-alike" species of mushrooms that are poisonous and strongly resemble an edible or magical mushroom. It may be a difference as small as how the gills attach to the stem. It's even possible to find the poisonous ones growing in a patch of edible ones. Not terrifying enough? It could be days before you discover you've eaten a poisonous mushroom by suddenly dropping dead.

Erowid's got a good comprehensive list of resources for people looking to get into amateur mycology: Erowid Mushroom Vault : Mycology - https://www.erowid.org/plants/mushrooms/mushrooms_mycology.shtml


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

@Juan Derlust You're talkin about The Pharmacratic Inquisition yeah? Sounds very familiar. That video is actually also worth checking out if you're into mushrooms beyond the typical "let's do shrooms and trip brooooo" mindset.


----------



## Doobie_D

Assuming your in Seattle like your avatar says I would start by trying to contact the Puget sound mycological society :

http://www.psms.org/index.php

Try to hookup with them for a mushroom walk. Or maybe check out their annual mushroom show. To get a firsthand look at some edible species in your area.

Now as far as mind altering fungi..you probably don't want to mention those when interacting with the Normie mushroom hunters.

That being said when I was kicking around the west coast I would always make it a point of going to Seattle in late fall to collect wavy caps ( Psilocybe cyanescens). For some hilarious reason they grow all over the city in the alder chip mulch that Seattle favors. 

A word of caution though.. To the unfamiliar eye the younger specimens resemble one of the Northwest's most poisonous mushrooms: the deadly Galerina (Galerina marginata).

Just like foraging for wild, edible plants one of the first things you should familiaratize yourself with is some of the more deadly ones :

https://www.sunnysports.com/blog/5-mushrooms-avoid-pacific-northwest/
After that look into some of the easier to identify edible species AND any possible lookalikes :


https://www.growforagecookferment.com/easy-to-identify-edible-mushrooms/
One of my favorite books on edible fungi in the northwest is "All that the rain promises" by David Arora . I'm sure the king county library has multiple copies you could check. 

And lastly. NEVER EVER eat a mushroom unless your 100% certain what it is (ask me how I know) 

"All mushrooms are edible.. Some only once "


----------



## RoadFlower33

Thank you @Engineer J Lupo, I'm sorry @SlankyLanky , I'm normally realy chill but I dont take shit. I'm a firm advocate for mycoligie and especially psylisybin. Slanky I think what's happened is I have no clue what Joe Rogan's podcast is about I only ever watched the one podcast with Paul stamets becaus it was recommended to me. (Dude said I would enjoy it,he was right) and it's a hell of a good podcast.so I referenced it I don't know what the hell Joe Rogan's podcast is about. I never watched a second podcast by him either. Actually normaly don't watch or listen to podcasts..... long story short I'm sorry for biting your head off.


----------



## SaltyCrew

Found these morels on Drummond island recently. I've been mushroom hunting in Iowa for years, and was surprised when I found out there are many more different morel species. In Iowa there are what we call yellows and Grays, obviously because of their color distinction. On Drummond island the locals call them blacks, which look like the grays in Iowa. Then they have what they call whites, which I've never seen in Iowa. Also growing right alongside the morels on Drummond they have what they call false morels. They look like the grays or blacks, but have a cap that grows differently from the stem. They look identical until you pick it and look underneath. Some locals say the false morels will make you sick, some say they were fine to eat. I didn't chance it. Also have what they call beefsteak mushrooms which I also heard mixed reviews about eating. Another mushroom in Iowa that's edible is a puffball. They get big (like volleyball size big sometimes) and white, not much of a stem. If you squeeze them and white puff dust cones out, don't eat. If they don't puff, they are good to go. I ate those as a kid and didn't think they had much taste, nowhere near as good as gray morels.


----------



## RoadFlower33

A puffball you actually don't want to eat if the inside has discolored from White at all. If it Puffs that's when it's spouring out and is already rotten inside, it's long past edible. 
Remember people when it comes to mushrooms never take any one person's word on it do your own research it could possibly be your health or life.


----------



## iamwhatiam

SaltyCrew said:


> and was surprised when I found out there are many more different morel species.


Here on the west side of the Cascades in Washington, the true morels aren't all that common. I had some come up in my raspberry patch last year....this year they didn't come up there, but had a few come up through one of our gravel pads that we put in. We get a lot of one kind of false morel called Verpa bohemica

, which I know a lot of locals eat without problems....and other people it gives them stomach cramps. I also went out to a spot in the forest nearby that had burned last year, but all I found were lots of another false morel growing there: Gyromitra esculenta

.


Both have toxins, so I just assume not eat them. Why chance it, right?


----------



## SaltyCrew

@iamwhatiam , I was finding them in hordes in areas that were cut 2 seasons prior, similar situation to a burn area I suppose? What got me was the false ones grow right around the real ones. Easy to tell apart though once you know. Don't grow nearly as heavy in the woods on Drummond. In Iowa they grow in clumps of up to 7 or more ive seen, basically from same spot. And next to bases of elms. Didn't seen any growing next to bases of any trees in Michigan. Although I did find one growing straight out of a dead Birch log, that was cool. 

That second pic you posted is a neat looking species, almost looks like the beefsteak I was finding in Michigan.


----------



## Road warrior

ElonMusksButtcheeks said:


> T
> 
> Try growing your own if you can’t find someone who’s really good to go with you.


There are YT posts on how to grow your own magic shrooms...It doesn't seem easy but the rewards would be astounding...
And then you'll have the pleasure of growing and harvesting, a very visceral experience...

.


----------

